# The Perfect Barbie and/or Bubble gum Pink nail polish



## Cherrymint (Oct 21, 2009)

I need recommendations for "the perfect" barbie *and*/or bubble gum pink nail polish! *the brand doesn't matter...the finish/application/consistency doesn't either* Swatches would be great! Thanks in advance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (if there is already a thread on this please redirect me!)

The only close to "barbie pink" I have is Sephora by OPI: "Techno Girl"

So far I've heard good things about:

-Color Club:Angels 'n Pink, Lazer Pink, Vintage Couture 
-Essie: Lovie Dovie 
-OPI: Shorts Story, Make Love 
-Chanel: Melrose
-Zoya: Barbie, Sweet 
-China Glaze: Second Hand Silk 



Any _other_ suggestions or personal feedback/swatches on the ones listed above would be greatly appreaciated!


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Oct 21, 2009)

OPI Got a Date To-Knight is amazing. It's a very clean bubble gum pink. HTH!


----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2009)

This is it for me. ChG-Rich n Famous


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_This is it for me. ChG-Rich n Famous




_

 
i was going to mention this one!! or OPI La Paz-itvely Hot  (the matte version is great on this one!!)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Essie Chastity. Here's a pic on my nails:


----------



## trincess (Oct 22, 2009)

Community Nail Polish Gallery: Click image to close this window

How about those? (Photo belongs to Scrangie)

Index: OPI Shorts Story
Middle: OPI I'm India Mood For Love
Ring: OPI D.C. Cherry Blossom
Pinkie: China Glaze Laced Up


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 23, 2009)

i love go go pink by china glaze. Its more of a pastel but so hot!


----------



## MK09 (Oct 23, 2009)

My favorite barbie type pink ive found that wasnt just color good but really lasted without chipping was Rescue Beauty Lounge nail polish.They are ridiculously expensive so i dont buy them alot but i really love there one color called Pepto Pink.And it really is the color of pepto lol But also very Barbie-ish pink.


This photo is from the "nailphile".Which is a really really good nail polish site check it out if you havent already.The Nailphile And this is the Pepto pink i was talking about.Isnt that color gorgeous! lol


----------



## XxXxX (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been searching for the perfect pink too! Like Bubblegum Pink ...."Bimbo" Pink lol 

I don't own any drugstore polish anymore, but in highschool my fav fav fav bubblegum pink perfect color was NYC's 108A which online is called Polyester Pink Creme (It didnt have a name on the bottle back then). I hope to find one in stores soon....it still shows that color on NYC's website!! I had 2 bottles...it was kinda thick, but hey for a $1 it was fab.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 24, 2009)

I love China Glaze Rich & Famous, it's totally barbie pink. Neon Shocking Pink is a really pretty pink shade by China Glaze too.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 24, 2009)

I think OPI's "Pinking of You" is a great choice for that!! Very barbie pinkish


----------



## Marble Arch (Nov 27, 2009)

Zoya - Zanna
or- OPI - Japanese Rose Garden


----------



## SugarDaisy (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with China Glaze "Rich and Famous." It is the perfect Barbie pink.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_This is it for me. ChG-Rich n Famous




_

 





 This one and Zoya Barbie


----------

